# 2013 Cruze LT Bucking/Jerking when accelerating



## mnejing (Apr 6, 2018)

Something new my wife and I have noticed in the past few weeks. The car seems to just buck/jerk a lot when accelerating, and there is a pretty strong loss of power. The tachometer reflects this as well, going up and down, matching the jerking. Maybe unrelated, but the engine also has an almost ticking sound about it. The car was in for maintenance about 2 months ago to replace the negative battery terminal and fix a coolant leak, and there were no noted issues at the time. The car is only lightly used, typically only between 10-20KM a day, to get back and forth from work. Only a little over 83K (kilometers, not miles), so I'm really at a loss as to what is happening. Further, a check engine light came on today, my wife currently has the car so I can't check the codes, but I strongly suspect it's related to this. 

I may be posting prematurely, until I can actually check what's throwing the check engine warning, but still looking for some kind of input. Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CEL will tell us more for sure.

Louder ticking noise and jerky acceleration may point a finger at the EVAP system purge valve, but that's just a guess.


----------



## mnejing (Apr 6, 2018)

An update, code is P0324, Knock Control System Error.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Uh oh. That's not a good sign.

Do you still have powertrain coverage on it? A couple people have had lifters go out and trigger that code.


----------



## mnejing (Apr 6, 2018)

According to the website, I've got limited powertrain warranty until May 27, 2018.


----------

